# Something from EMAAR Out Tomorrow



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

It looks like something new is going to be launched by EMAAR tomorrow. Half page ad in Gulf News Business today, spread over two pages, 52 and 53. Picture of a golf course and then above it is written: "Finally A Home With A Different Point Of View. The Experience Starts Tomorrow"

Have a feeling it will be near Emirates Golf Course or The Montgomerie.

Lets see!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

:lol: NO!!!!!

TODAY!!!! :lol:

Emaar launches Golf Towers










Emaar Properties announced the launch of a remarkable new neighbourhood that combines the convenience of location, high living standards, peaceful surroundings, clear unhindered sight of the Emirates Golf Club and effortless access to the city's buzz.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


An artist rendering of Golf Towers, Emaar's latest residential community at Emirates Golf Club. 

Golf Towers, the latest upscale community from the property giant, is part of the successful Emaar Golfing Communities initiative launched during the Desert Classic earlier this year. The project received overwhelming response because it brought together world-class golf courses and fine homes together. 

Construction for Golf Towers has already begun and will be completed by mid-2007. Sales open on Thursday September 16 at the Dubai Marina Sales Centre, which will be open from 9am to 8pm, seven days a week. 

This is the fourth launch of master planned properties by one of the world's finest developer during the past 10 days. The Al Thayal at the Greens, The Gazelle at the Arabian Ranches and the Marina Quays at Dubai Marina attracted overwhelming response. 

Set along the golf course's perimeter, Golf Towers is part of The Views development and comprises two high-rise towers with one, two and three bedroom units, podium level amenities and secure basement and podium car parking areas. 

It also includes townhouse villas facing the golf course and two levels of duplex apartments looking across the landscaped canal. Nearly all apartments enjoy spectacular views of the Emirates Golf Club course. 

'Golfing communities are what a lot of people have been waiting for, or at least since golf crossed the line from sport to lifestyle,' said Robert Booth, Executive Director, Emaar Properties. 'And you can gauge this from the fact that the upscale master planned developments The Savannah and Hattan Homes around The Desert Course and the Emirates Golf Club respectively were runaway successes. 

'Globally the market for golf lifestyle developments has been of accelerated growth and Emaar was the first to launch golf communities in this region. I see it as offering a healthy way of life for families who enjoy the area's refined lifestyle, one that increasingly includes activities for children,' he added. 'Developments like Golf Towers also add great value to the positioning of Dubai as an international class destination. 

'There's much more on offer at the Golf Towers than a mere home. The community has been designed to provide a lifestyle with a superb location, amazing surroundings, increased leisure opportunities, a vast range of services and high living standards. It will not appeal to just golfers but also corporate executives, young families and even empty nesters who will find the atmosphere provides them with just the right type of lifestyle.' 

Amenities at Golf Towers include assigned underground and undercover parking, swimming pools, landscaped secluded resort style pool deck, gymnasium, multipurpose lounge, landscaped parks and walkways, neighbourhood shopping, 24-hour security and maintenance.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

I beleive this is what Juiced is refering to...........here u go mate:











Lucky for all those Emirates Hills people......more high rises surrounding them! Why cant they confine the high rises to one area (ie, the marina or JLT) rather than creating these small clusters of buildings everywhere? 

-Face81
:jippo:


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> TODAY!!!! :lol:


No, the ad really did say tomorrow and it was in today's Gulf News!

edit: well, it looks like it was referring the this Golf Towers place, but we both sort of got it right, they'll be launched tomorrow


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

juiced said:


> No, the ad really did say tomorrow and it was in today's Gulf News!


Well if the ad was on today's paper, then it was prepared yesterday and yesterday's tomorrow is today. :lol:


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

I would Imagine that EMAAR takes into account the yesterday/today stuff!
They arent stupid. lol

-Face81
:jippo:


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

the crane for these was going up this morning


----------

